# Tax back on Vet bills??



## raglan (6 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Parents much loved pet was attacked by a rottweiler and as a result needed surgery and is having ongoing treatment. My parents are over 65 and needless to say , vet bill is very high. Just wondering can you claim tax back on vet bills, as you are able to claim tax on bin charges, doc bills etc..

Any info. much appreciated.


----------



## Smashbox (6 Feb 2009)

I don't think so. Pet Insurance would cover these bills if the animal was covered, but have never heard of a tax back scheme for this.


----------



## Padraigb (6 Feb 2009)

There's no chance of getting the VAT back, or any other tax assistance.

Is there any chance of taking the matter up with the owner of the Rottweiler?


----------

